# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  The Biggest and Best Games List!

## Snitch

After about 2 hours of shortening down the original post (yes I know, I still need to update bits here and there and the reviews stink) I think I'm done! Will update bits and bobs later. Untill then give some of these games a go. These are mostly all the games I've taken interest in or played!

(Myth of Soma is the most underated game ever, shame that it's a dwindling community)

------------------------------

This list includes rpg games as well as online games


Gunz Online
North America Versionhttp://gunz.ijji.com Free To Play
International Edition http://www.gunzonline.com/ A good online fps a bit buggy but overall a good game Free To Play 8/10


Golf King
http://golf.ijji.com Full Beta




Gunbound 
http://gunbound.ijji.com Free To Play
http://gunbound.softnyx.net Free To Play Pay For Extras. Gunbound is a Turn Based Strategy Game Like Worms 9/10


Rakion
http://rakion.softnyx.net Free To Play Pay For Extras


Pristontale
http://eng.pristontale.com Free until lvl 40 9/10 needs more features


Maple Story
www.mapleeurope.com Closed Beta
www.maplesea.com Free To Play
http://maplestory.nexon.net Free To Play With Cash Shop maple story is a fun side scrolling mmorpg the only thing that really lets this game down 
is the time it takes to lvl a bonus is it has mini games as well 7/10



Auto Assault
http://eu.autoassault.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play


City Of Heroes
www.cityofheroes.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play has a Free Trial


City Of Villains
www.cityofvillains.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play



Guild Wars
www.guildwars.com Buy the disc then its free forever 9/10


Lineage
www.lineage.com Pay To Play


Lineage 2
www.lineage2.com Pay To Play



Tabula Rasa
http://eu.playtr.com/eu/ Beta Sign Up




Huxley
www.webzengames.com/Game/Huxley/default.asp Development


Wiki
www.webzengames.com/Game/Wiki/default.asp Development




Mu Online
www.globalmuonline.com Free To Play Pay For Full Acess


War Rock 
www.warrock.net Free To Play


Fly For Fun
http://flyff.gpotato.com Free To Play With cash shop i like this game at lvl 20 u can Fly on either a broomstick or a hoverboard when u get lvl 15 it gets fun
because then you pick your character class 7/10


Space Cowboy
http://sco.gpotato.com Free To Play With Cash Shop 


Rappelz
http://rappelz.gpotato.com Free To Play With Cash Shop


Corum Online
http://corum.gpotato.com Open Beta









Knight Online
www.knightonlineworld.com Free To Play
www.knight-online.com.my Free To Play


Monster And Me
www.monsterandme.com Free To Play


Conquer Online
www.conqueronline.com Free To Play


Eudemons Online
www.eudemonsonline.com Free To Play




Dungeons & Dragons Online
www.ddo.com 7 Day Free Trial


Lord Of The Rings Online
http://lotro.turbine.com Beta Sign Up




Dragon Raja
www.newraja.com Free to play With Cash Shop


Runescape
www.runescape.com Free To Play Pay For Extra Features (NOTE: PLEASE DONT - SNITCH)



World Of Warcraft
www.playpark.net/warcraft/
www.worldofwarcraft.com
www.wow-europe.com (DUH - SNITCH)



The Saga Of Ryzom
www.ryzom.com/?set_language=en 7 day free trial 
the saga of ryzom has a nice community nice visuals you can swim which is fun. You dont gain exp and gain levels like in normal online games 
you train up your meele and magic crafting and harvesting skills by using them 7/10 




Americas Army
www.americasarmy.com Free To Play




Thang Online
http://thang.ongameport.com Free To Play




Legend Of Mir 2
www.legendofmir.net Pay To Play


Legend Of Mir 3
www.lom3.com Pay To Play





Star Trek Online
http://startrek.perpetual.com Development


SpellCasters
www.thelastmage.com Free To Play


Myth Of Soma
www.mythofsoma.net 10 Hour Free Trial Then Pay To Play




Counter Strike 1.6 and Source
http://storefront.steampowered.com/v...game&AppId=240


Soldat
www.soldat.pl/main.php Free To Play




Street Fighter Online
www.streetfighteronline.com Free online fighting game


Fate
www.fatethegame.com Free Trial




The Chronicles Of Spellborn
www.tcos.com Open Beta coming soon



Adventure Quest
www.battleon.com Free To Play



Wurm Online
www.wurmonline.com There are two account types a basic account which is Free and theres also a premium account which you have to pay for




Final Fantasy XI Online
www.playonline.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play





Risk Your Life
www.ryl.pf Free To Play
www.ryl.net Free To Play
www.ryl.com.my Free To Play


Risk Your Life 2
www.ryl2.com.my Free To Play


Fung Wan Online
www.fungwanonline.com/html/main.htm Pay To Play
www.fwo.com.my/main/english/index_evr.asp Free To Play


Albatross 18
www.albatross18.com Free to Play golf game






Kungfu Online
http://gf.gamall.net/newweb_en/index_n1.htm Development


Control Monger
www.controlmonger.com Free Online MMOFPS


Rising Force Online
www.risingforce.ph Pay To Play
www.codemasters.co.uk/rfonline/news.php Pay To Play



Anarchy Online
www.anarchy-online.com Free till 2008


Dark Solstice
www.solsticeserver.com Beta available for sign up


Vanguard Saga Of Heroes
www.vanguardsoh.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play


Dark Eden
www.darkeden.in.th/en/
http://en.darkeden.com Two Account Types Free And Premium


Horizons Empire Of Istaria
www.istaria.com 14 day free trial


Mokitown
www.mokitown.com Another Free chat game 7.5/10


Cabal Online
www.cabalonline.net 
www.cabalonline.com


Minions Of Mirth
www.prairiegames.com Buy To Play Then Free To Play


Ultimate Baseball Online
www.ultimatebaseballonline.com Free To Play


Starport Galactic Empires
www.starportgame.com Free To Play


Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst
www.psobb.com pay to play 14 Day Free Trial


Silkroad Online
www.silkroadonline.net Free To Play good but needs more servers its really hard to get on and very laggy 6.5/10 




Arch Lord
www.archlordgame.com Buy To Play Then Free To Play



Stick Arena
www.xgenstudios.com/play/stickarena Free To Play



EverQuest
http://everquest.station.sony.com


EverQuest 2
http://everquest2.station.sony.com


Everquest Online Adventures
http://everquestonlineadventures.station.sony.com


PlanetSide
www.planetside.com Free Up To Level 6


Star Wars Galaxies
http://starwarsgalaxies.station.sony.com


The Matrix Online
http://thematrixonline.station.sony.com Buy To Play Then Pay To Play





TrackMania Nations
www.trackmanianations.com


Seyken
www.seyken.com Beta




Hellgate London
www.hellgatelondon.com




Tanx
www.flyordie.com/tanx


Hero Online
http://hero.netgame.com Free To Play


The Legend Of Ares
http://legendofares.netgame.com Free To Play 


Scions Of Fate
http://fate.netgame.com Free To Play






Boundless Planet
www.boundlessplanet.com Beta


A3
www.a3india.com Free Until Level 29


Eve Online
www.eve-online.com 14 Day Free Trial





Trickster
www.tricksteronline.com Free To Play




Rising Moon Online
www.risingmoononline.com Free To Play



Pirate King Online
www.piratekingonline.com Open Beta




Ultima Online
www.uo.com 14 Day Free Trial




------------------------------

So there you have it!
Check the games out, some of them are old and some are new (I recomend www.pirate-server.com for some games just on a private server)

Snitch

----------


## Flying Piggy

GREAT post Snitch : )

There was lots of games i didnt know about in your post .
Thank you very much +rep

----------


## idusy-org

> Adventure Quest
> www.battleon.com Free To Play


LOL I remember playing that... Ah, the memories... They burn...



Anywayz, nice post  :Big Grin:  Deserves to be the first Gaming Chat stick for sure.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Gratz on the sticky Snitch : )

----------


## Totemz

*u kinda forgot**RUNESCAPEZ*

----------


## Flying Piggy

No he didnt , RS is da SUXXXXORS !!! lol

----------


## Snitch

Thanks Piggy!

Funnily enough I had a moral debate with myself when taking the best of the games onto the list, I saw runescape, I looked at it, I looked at my backspace key and the rest is history.

Will be updated later, may I add www.pirate-server.com has the best Mir3 server (which I'm currently playing) if you ever download it give me a PM and I'll hop right over onto my char!

Snitch

----------


## The Juggernaut

Thanks, late post but thanks alot.

----------


## Snitch

Still accepting rep+ (if you haven't gathered, just because it's a sticky doesn't mean I don't want the rep ^.-)

Snitch

----------


## Matt

excellent post +rep

----------


## Master Sgt

i have played maplestory, runescape, planet side and wow but i have to say runescape is dumb and planetside gets repetative and is annoying to start up but wow and maplestory r good city of villains/heroes, guildwars and everquest 1/2 seem good too but i am on a very fixed budget plus i got school work

edit:
u forgot ratchet and clank series, Call of Duty 2&3, guitar hero 1&2, Sims in the City and dance dance revolution 2

----------


## Snitch

I could have added CoD2 (as 3 as I know of is not pc compatible) but if you actually take a proper look at the list you can see that they all have some kind of online capability enabled.

Snitch

----------


## Enfeebleness

Ooooo, Trickster looks like the type of games i LOVE to play, the games that are very cartooney. 
Going to go try it out now, +rep  :Smile:

----------


## Snitch

Trickster is suprisingly in good English, got to level 30 before quitting however as it is a grind game with quests like "I'll give you extra exp if you go to a place, grind, come back with x ammount of items" so meh  :Smile: 

Snitch

----------


## blueorange

Cool, I hacked on stick arena lol its so easy..

----------


## Glynbeard

> Cool, I hacked on stick arena lol its so easy..


i used to play that game lots! But got boring really easly... i think i'm gonna try my hand at conquor although it looks tough.

----------


## Snitch

Conquer *shit cant spell for nothing in the morning* is a good game, but gets repetitive fast and everyone trys to cyber you for "phat lewt"
Mfft.

Snitch

----------


## kBlaster

NEW RUNESCAPE PIC FROM AN EX RUNESCAPE PLAYER LOL

----------


## Dajoker

good post a lot of links

----------


## X-Gogeta

Want to join the world largest MMORPG ? 

www.muonline.com 

I prefer the private servers though.

----------


## Snitch

I still prefer Legend of Mir 3 and Myth of Soma to MU

Snitch

----------


## Beastslayer

+rep, and snitch nice sig... haha

----------


## Enfeebleness

> Trickster is suprisingly in good English, got to level 30 before quitting however as it is a grind game with quests like "I'll give you extra exp if you go to a place, grind, come back with x ammount of items" so meh 
> 
> Snitch


Yeah, just found that out, lvl 13 and lvl 8 or something, bored already.
Disappointing really.

----------


## Snitch

Try Legend of Mir 3 or Myth of Soma, not through the official version.
(As stated before www.pirate-server.com)

Snitch

----------


## Pit0fDanger

Nice list of games...

----------


## Snitch

Updating over the weekend. Please post in game suggestions in that time.

Snitch

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

you forgot counter strike : condition zero

----------


## Snitch

Condition Zero was a cock up. I've got 1.6 and Source on there  :Smile: 

Snitch

----------


## 2dgreengiant

mabey you should add my game, well the beta neway  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snitch

Once its out of beta I will.

Snitch

----------


## 2dgreengiant

:Big Grin:  yay thx im working hard on fixing the whiteness n the guards fire more lolz

----------


## Cheezeit117

Jesus Snithc, huge list! +rep for the effort!

----------


## Nimaasuss

> LOL I remember playing that... Ah, the memories... They burn...


too true idusy...too true...atleast it isn't runescape...WHO WANTS TO FLAME RUNESCAPE!!! :Frown: 6):

----------


## Snitch

Not on my thread.

Snitch

----------


## Bhood21

Old School UO! Best game ever.

----------


## jimbo300

0/\/\GZ444Z!! l*0l<3/\/\0l\l izl\l7 0l\l 7l-lere!!!!!


jl< jl<

----------


## Timps

Omg Gunz, so long time since I played it, and I couldn't rememeber the name of the game, but playing it again now  :Big Grin:

----------


## xpsycho

"Snitch, can ya keep a secret? xD"
Anyway, greate list =) i had not herd of half of the games. The game i think looked quite interesting must be Lineage 2.

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

> Condition Zero was a cock up. I've got 1.6 and Source on there 
> 
> Snitch


Yea I've heard people sayin that 1.6 and Source are for real gamers and that CZ is for noobs and hackers.... Lol, but I cannot play anyway lost my CZ disk and too lazy to get a ride to Best Buy for a game I'm rarely gonna play.

Also that WoW picture looks cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## snowfox

hey nice i love bout all the games:P

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

> hey nice i love bout all the games:P



Even...... Runescape???? :yuck::yuck:

----------


## WOW888

Flyff is actually pretty fun + rep

----------


## Errage

Club Penguin and Habbo Hotel :O

They're among my list of the crappiest games, but you'd be amazed at the things I do when the server's down... +Rep for the awesome list, going to Shortcut this thread for the future :O

----------


## Errage

Age of Mythology is a GREAT game to, I loved and mastered the game before I met WoW...

----------


## Solera

put in Age of Empires 1 2 3, and Age of Mythology!

ooo and i gots another chat game thing...

www.habbo.ca

----------


## El3m3nt

You got this from Onrpg.

----------


## Snitch

It was me who compiled the list with a friend for ONRPG.

Snitch

----------


## acidninja

Nice post! =]

----------


## muhaahaa

lol nice you should add legend of ares as well its quite good. and perhaps tactics arena online (weird version of chest battle game) but its gets boring after a while.

----------


## dantheman1261

Ahhh I remember the old Vital Elementz Mir3 days...

----------


## byebyet

=oo GUNBOUND is in there!! Coool, yeah that was a really fun game before I had wow.

----------


## dingdapk

excelent +rep im guna try counter strike

----------


## EnderfectX

Hey snitch not trying to be rude or Anything but maybe you should update your List now that alot new games are out and alot of the games you have posted status has changed i could help if you cant be bothered doing it  :Smile: 

Just send me a PM if u want

----------


## Viter

this is the best list ever!

----------


## metalhk47

Fantastic list, loved it!

----------


## Nymph56

I dont know much about the online games. So looking forward about knowing more. Give me relevant information.

----------


## krishh

nice thread...........

----------


## naniqs

Holy crap i found alot of games that i've never heared about before!
veeeeery nice post you made there i must say!

----------


## micky011

Hi, 
All best games given up side is very nice and usefully.

----------


## WoWRevelations

Nice list  :Smile:

----------


## CataclysmCDKEY

Amazing games!  :Smile:  I prefer EvE  :Smile:

----------


## BoostByRecep

did you really forgett to list league of legends?^^

----------


## jimmybrion99

I didn't expect too much when I downloaded Gunbound, but this game is a lot better than I thought.

----------


## BlackTrial

> did you really forgett to list league of legends?^^


It's amazing game. I can replay it over and over again. They must include it.

----------


## samerlol

Thanks You.... Very Much..

----------

